

Genetically speaking, mammals are more like their fathers - known
http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2015/03/150302123253.htm

======
ak217
Original article:
[http://www.nature.com/ng/journal/vaop/ncurrent/full/ng.3222....](http://www.nature.com/ng/journal/vaop/ncurrent/full/ng.3222.html)

